

Everything's Amazing and Nobody's Happy - meatmanek
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8r1CZTLk-Gk

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Interesting to see this surface again.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=918637>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=474588>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1674480>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=495561>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=494066>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1003875>

